# Browning target 22 pistol help



## DARTICUS (Apr 16, 2014)

Is one better than the other? I seem to like the hunter but don't know if this is a good target choice? Like wood grips, short rail on top and sights. But can it shoot bulls with the 7.25 inch barrel? Help would be great! Thanks Ron


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

That would be an accurate pistol with the right ammo. I had a 5.5" barrel Buckmark years ago & shot every kind off .22 LR I could find. Everything at 25 yards with a rest shot under 3" & a few shot around 1." They've gotten a little pricey. I paid $209 for mine at Oshman's but that was in 1993 & it was the Camper model with rubber grips. Wish I still had it. Sold it for food between jobs in 1994.


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

I have a 2017 Buck Mark Blue Label Contour which has 5.5" barrel and a full rail. And I have a 2018 Buck Mark Hunter with a 7.5" barrel. Both shoot great! I was surprised to find that I shoot a little better with the Hunter.


----------



## bigtex10mm (Apr 1, 2021)

If you can find one look for a Buck Mark Target. Mine is a hole in a hole shooter (when I do my part) and has been the demise of many Texas squirrels, cottontails and metal rimfire silhouettes. I sometime top it with a red dot, but generally only use the iron sights.


----------

